# major tune up



## michaelr510 (Aug 25, 2009)

greetings all. I own a 95 2.4L 4cyl 5 spd hardbody. basic as it gets, manual everything. Bought it a few months ago locally in SC. The truck runs fairly well and has only a few problems, including loose steering and a knock for about 5 seconds when I crank the engine. Assuming no maintenance has ever been done, what can I do to keep this little tank running for another 10 years?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

post the mileage..

you just have to inspect the steering components..


----------



## michaelr510 (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry zane, it has 134,100 miles. new clutch at 120,000.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the tie rods, center link, idler arm for play.
you might also consider, air ,oil, plugs, cap/rotor, wires etc


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

noise on startup is most likely the timing chain/guides


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

i have the same truck. very basic 2.4 4cyl 95 model.

mine made noise on start up around 100k and did it till around 190k it really got loud all the time. i torn down the front of the motor to find it needed a timing chain kit badly!

here is my advice.. buy the distributor cap/rotor from nissan. buy only NGK plugs from Orielys or nissan and the wires from Orielys.

any other plug will make the truck run like shit.. really it will..

if you have loose steering try replacing the tie rod ends and upper lower ball joints. if this doesnt help its the steering box like on my truck. its around 500.00 new.. OUCH!!

if ya need any advice give me a shout. i have just about fix-replaced every thing. 

jay in mesquite tx


----------



## michaelr510 (Aug 25, 2009)

very informative thanks for the clarity.


----------



## michaelr510 (Aug 25, 2009)

if i'm gonna replace the chain kit and tensioner, is there anything close by or accessible that i can replace while i'm at it?


----------



## michaelr510 (Aug 25, 2009)

also, it might be a little blunt to ask, but does anybody have a FSM for the 1995 XE?


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

the water pump, oil pump, & thermostat are easily replaced while doing the timing chain


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

while you're in there, replace the belts, radiator hoses, PCV valve and there are one or two smaller coolant hoses behind the alternator that need to be replaced, too.

Water pump is optional in my book. It's very accessible (I did mine any way).


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

95pickup said:


> if ya need any advice give me a shout. i have just about fix-replaced every thing.
> 
> jay in mesquite tx


Hey Jay, can I get that same invite to ask questions? I own a '96 HB, 4cyl, 5 speed manual. I have the same issues as the OP...except I've had my truck since '96. I bought it with 12 miles, brand spanking new and now I'm pushing 190K. Due to the military, I haven't really had a chance to break her down and do some MAJOR maintenance. 

I joined this form to learn how to do the wrenching myself, so hopefully everyone on here will be as helpful and friendly as you.

Mack
:newbie:


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

mack, in case you hadn't seen it yet, there's a great writeup on how to do the timing chain on your truck. I did it on mine this year (1996, 5 spead, 165kmiles owned since new). it will take a pretty solid day and a half if you can do it without interuptions. doesn't hurt to have a helper either.

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/137011-ka24e-timing-write-up-97-hb.html


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

BIG THANKS HANS!!! Send me any DIYs you know of. I'm collecting parts and information for the next month and then start the tear down.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

read that whole thing one time, and make sure you read all the comments. There's some helpful advice in there.


----------

